# Shocks and Springs?



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Hi. I was wondering if someone could help me with shocks and springs??
First off, I live in Boston where it either snows or rains. The sun makes a rare appearance. Also live in pothole state. I am putting 17" rims and tires on my car in the summer just because of that fact. Anything higher and i would dent the shit out of my rims. Now I want to purchase the Eibach Springs with a drop of 1.3 for $255.20 (saw them on stillen.com) and they mentioned not to be used with the stock shocks. They said Tokico Gas Shocks?
Where can they be purchased and for how much? Also does anyone know what the price would be for a complete suspension? I want it done right and if that means alot of $$ to ensure that, then so be it. You see tons of hooked up cars here but, they didnt have the money to do it right so their tires are turned out slightly so it rides and looks like shit. So what exactly comes along with wanting to lower your ride the right way?? Obviously new springs, shocks and new front end alignment. Anything else????
Or actually most important question. Being that i live in the north, is any of this worth my time and money??? Seriously guys, tell me honestly. If its going to cause more pain then pleasure, I'll just ride it how it is.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Go to http://www.adventon.com/ for eibach pro-kit springs. Their price is the best on the net.

$183 + shipping. Pro-Kits ride nice, and aren't too low. You don't need to replace the shocks, at least for a while. The stock shocks will wear faster, but there is no need to replace them now.


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

Ruben said:


> Go to http://www.adventon.com/ for eibach pro-kit springs. Their price is the best on the net.
> 
> $183 + shipping. Pro-Kits ride nice, and aren't too low. You don't need to replace the shocks, at least for a while. The stock shocks will wear faster, but there is no need to replace them now.



The ride is great. Just got mine installed this afternoon. The look is a plus too. :thumbup:


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

eleuthardt said:


> The ride is great. Just got mine installed this afternoon. The look is a plus too. :thumbup:




ok guys...i went to adventon.com and their pro-kit is wayyyy more then it is on nissanpartsusa.com. Now i got my mind made up as far as the mods. I'm getting the AEM cold air intake and the lightened pulley crank...I was told the rear sway bar is just a complete waste of time unless i am to race that car(told this by alot of people...even though you all say its good to get...i really want it but dont wanna spend 200$ for the part for nothing) I also was told that if i get a catback exhaust(4 cly) then it will over time, raise my emmissions and if im planning on keeping car, it wouldnt be wise to get that. Can anyone tell me of a good exhaust that i can get that would be similar to a cat back for a 4 cyl that wouldnt raise my emmissions? Like a custom exhaust??? Has thicker steel and made custom for my car. 

Also the pro-kit...it says on the site(may be stillen.com..not too sure) that it is required to replace ur shocks becuz they arent made to coincide with these springs. You say that it will be ok temporarily. Wouldn't it be wiser to just do it all at once???

Anyways have appt this weekend for the custom exhaust. Will keep ya posted

OOOOh has anyone purchased the fog lights for the altima????
Do they come with a switch that u have to drill a hole an find a place to put or do they come with a replacement wiper switch with the fog control????
Refering to the Stock fog lights for the altima that are on nissanpartsusa.com for 194 roughly....harness and everything.


Sorry to be a pain guys, all the time you take out to respond is greatly appreciated...muahhhz


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

altima25s said:


> ok guys...i went to adventon.com and their pro-kit is wayyyy more then it is on nissanpartsusa.com. Now i got my mind made up as far as the mods. I'm getting the AEM cold air intake and the lightened pulley crank...I was told the rear sway bar is just a complete waste of time unless i am to race that car(told this by alot of people...even though you all say its good to get...i really want it but dont wanna spend 200$ for the part for nothing) I also was told that if i get a catback exhaust(4 cly) then it will over time, raise my emmissions and if im planning on keeping car, it wouldnt be wise to get that. Can anyone tell me of a good exhaust that i can get that would be similar to a cat back for a 4 cyl that wouldnt raise my emmissions? Like a custom exhaust??? Has thicker steel and made custom for my car.
> 
> Also the pro-kit...it says on the site(may be stillen.com..not too sure) that it is required to replace ur shocks becuz they arent made to coincide with these springs. You say that it will be ok temporarily. Wouldn't it be wiser to just do it all at once???
> 
> ...


Always check southwestautoworks .com for parts. They have some great prices. Bought my sway bar for $140. I think the factory fogs come with a new stalk, but not sure as mine were factory installed. I did find the stock bulbs useless, so I upgraded to some 80W bulbs that match my Xenons... also 100W highs that match too.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

altima25s said:


> ok guys...i went to adventon.com and their pro-kit is wayyyy more then it is on nissanpartsusa.com. Now i got my mind made up as far as the mods. I'm getting the AEM cold air intake and the lightened pulley crank...I was told the rear sway bar is just a complete waste of time unless i am to race that car(told this by alot of people...even though you all say its good to get...i really want it but dont wanna spend 200$ for the part for nothing)


If you click the "add to cart" button, the real price is $183, the price you saw, is "before rebate".

A lot of people you talked to obviously don't know shit.  Why make a car faster, and not handle better, or stop better? A great car is a well rounded car.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Ruben said:


> If you click the "add to cart" button, the real price is $183, the price you saw, is "before rebate".
> 
> A lot of people you talked to obviously don't know shit.  Why make a car faster, and not handle better, or stop better? A great car is a well rounded car.


You know what I think it is...I'm talking to people that are older. I mean their at least in their early 50's and they are from a different generation and probably feel all those mods are waste of time. Maybe they feel it's cheaper to just go out and get that car with all tha mods then to sit there and pay 5,000-10,000 for all the mods u want


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

Ooops, I also forgot. Yes, Stillen does say we need shocks with springs, but as of now there are none specific to our car. Some people have customized some, but nothing standard.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Yes, I agree, it is easier to go buy a car with everything already on it... but where is the individuality in that?

IMHO, when you modify your car, you are making it more 'yours'.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Ruben said:


> Yes, I agree, it is easier to go buy a car with everything already on it... but where is the individuality in that?
> 
> IMHO, when you modify your car, you are making it more 'yours'.



Your right. Well the ONLY mod i got right now is that trends grill...I will take a pic when all is done and post it.....BUT you are right...doin the mods does make it mine but i wanna be able to be different with my mods. I swear i saw NOBODY with that trendz grille when i got it a yr ago...now i see it everywhere and it pisses me off cuz even the guy at customaltima.com told me when i purchased it that it was the first sale to MA for this grill. I hate copycats.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

just ordered my fog lights from www.southpointnissan.com that guy david burnette is such a sweetie..but they by far had better prices...i got the fogs much cheaper then nissanpartsusa.com has. 

And those pro springs at adventon are cheaper. OMG i was shocked. I've spent so much in side sills and fogs and splash guards that I cant afford those yet. All in due time


----------

